# Recipe ideas



## Zahz

Hi guys.....

I'm looking at making a recipe with the following flavours

Capella sweet strawberry
TFA harvest berry
Capella Vanilla custard
Bavarian cream
Dulce de leche

Any of you guys have a recipe I can try? 

Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

You can make:
, 
GVC clone
Dulce de Leche 3%
Custard 8%

And I reckon this would be nice:

Harvest Berry 8%
Sweet Strawberry 2%
Bavarian Cream 2%



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> You can make:
> ,
> GVC clone
> Dulce de Leche 3%
> Custard 8%
> 
> And I reckon this would be nice:
> 
> Harvest Berry 8%
> Sweet Strawberry 2%
> Bavarian Cream 2%
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


5 or 6% of the harvest berry and 2 or 3% of the strawberry would go great in that GVC clone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neil

Try Vanilla custard @ 7% and sweet strawberry @ 4% and Bavarian cream @ 2%, Note I have not tried this but it does sound nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> 5 or 6% of the harvest berry and 2 or 3% of the strawberry would go great in that GVC clone


Yeah, sounds good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz

Will try these out and let you guys know what my thoughts on them are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz

Have any of you guys tried the GVC clone recipe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz

I've tried a recipe with vanilla custard , strawberry, Bavarian cream, dulce de leche it did come out great. Will post the recipe once I check my recipe book out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz

I've tried out the GVC clone recipe @BumbleBee suggested. Its really nice but I think some butterscotch or something around that line will go well with it to just add a little sweetness and bring out a nice flavour. Thanks for that one bro. Also made a nice watermelon and strawberry mix. Tastes a lot like the watermelon chappie. I guess that's a good summer Vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Zahz said:


> I've tried out the GVC clone recipe @BumbleBee suggested. Its really nice but I think some butterscotch or something around that line will go well with it to just add a little sweetness and bring out a nice flavour. Thanks for that one bro. Also made a nice watermelon and strawberry mix. Tastes a lot like the watermelon chappie. I guess that's a good summer Vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad you found something you like 

A small amount of Butterscotch (Maybe 2 or 3%) would work in there, Bavarian Cream should also do the trick, it adds fullness and sweetness.


----------

